# ARE THESE POISONS .



## athometoo (May 25, 2009)

just wanting to know as these show up ever dig in different sizes . decided to pick these up for garage sale because alot of sizes were there that day . lobey help me out . i know the sharp dohme is ? on the rest . thanks      sam


----------



## privvydigger (May 26, 2009)

I'd say yes
 nice lot anyway


----------



## GuntherHess (May 26, 2009)

The one far right looks like a seltzer bottle.


----------



## Jim (May 26, 2009)

The ribbed amber bottles are McKesson and Robbins bottles. They are listed in the poison bottle books, and many of them did contain poisons.  ~Jim


----------



## GuntherHess (May 26, 2009)

http://www.antiquemedicines.com/salepics/1139.JPG

 A red dragon seltzer I have on my site.


----------



## glass man (May 27, 2009)

IT JUST SAYS SHARP AND DOME ON IT. RIGHT? JAMIE


----------



## athometoo (May 28, 2009)

sorry about the delay , yes the one on the right says sharpe n dohme . that one i knew about , the others i wasnt sure about . well i guess from now on i will pick the others up as well , they sem so common though . my kids should have a coupla hundred i will box up in the next few years .   the neat part was i found 5 marbles along with them within an hour .      thanks guys      sam


----------



## cyberdigger (May 28, 2009)

Dang Sam you should keep ALL of them if you have room to keep em.. isn't there a quiet corner of a warehouse you have access to? you could sell them to some new-age crystal chick who makes her own essential oils for sale at the flea market..


----------



## athometoo (May 28, 2009)

no running out of space (hence the garage sale) have over 250 bottles set out on a tarp no even looks at them , not alot of bottle people close to me  . i did trade an old compressor today for a coupla old pocket knives , the guy lives 2 streets over and he collects civil war memorabila , lived in north carolina and moved down here and sold all the bottles hes dug up looking for war relics at a garage sale ( i wanted to cry) he did have some cool civil swords and buckles and buttons  .   i will make room for the poisons though .   thanks     sam


----------



## GuntherHess (May 28, 2009)

> sharpe and dohme


 
 Good guess Glassman[]
 Bell-ans was a good guess to , that is also a bicarbonate soda in that same form.
 These were apparently all competing copycat products. Not sure who was first.


----------

